# PLEASE HELP My tortoise is pregnant



## pqtmturtle (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi, Thank you for giving us so much information on tortoises. I have two Greek tortoises at home. I realized that the female tortoise was having some unusual behaviors. She kept digging a hole with her legs. Then I found some resources online and believed that she was pregnant. I put more new soil for her to lay her eggs, then all the sudden she stops digging. And it's almost a week, she still didn't lay out the eggs. I was worrying about her. What should I do in this situation?? Is she in dangerous for not laying out eggs? Is there anything I should do to provide her a good environment? Please help and give me some information about this. Thank you so much for your time and here is an attachment of her x-ray.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 30, 2014)

Naturally, it would be best for the tortoise to be outside where she can choose a spot to her liking for nest digging, but since the weather's so awful right now, I realize this isn't possible.

So you have to do the next best thing. A female tortoise digs a nest deeper than her back legs are long. By the time she's ready to put the eggs into the nest, she's practically vertical, reaching into the bottom of the hole with her back legs. So, you need a pretty deep space. You also need to provide the type of dirt that will maintain its shape and not keep collapsing into the hole as she excavates. 

Make sure she stays warm, and hope for the best.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 30, 2014)

Give her some time .....they will tend to " fake nest" a few times until they feel everything is correct. During this time a nice large soaking tub that she can climb in and out of (on her own) is very beneficial . They will tend to soak for long periods during this time as well drink more than usual . The tortoise may urinate on her nesting spot to help with the digging and loosing of hard soils. (hence the extra intake of H2O)


----------



## Greg T (Jan 31, 2014)

Like both above said, they prefer to lay outdoors and a new mom will typically dig many times before she actually lays. One of mine dug about 10 holes over a 6 week period. Her last hole was in work but a major cold front was blowing through and temps were dropping fast so I brought her inside. She ended up laying her eggs in the enclosure on top of the dirt because it was too shallow and only 1 egg was not crushed. 

You will be amazed at how deep their holes are and how they dig. it is incredible to watch the entire process.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 31, 2014)

Usually, when a female tortoise is full of eggs, we say she is 'gravid.'


----------



## northernturtleman (Feb 1, 2014)

This is truly amazing. I never knew that we could see the eggs in a x-ray! I hope the eggs hatch perfectly and your baby tortoises are healthy.

Sent from my LG-LS720 using Tapatalk


----------

